# Was just given a Shopsmith Mark V starting year serial number 1954



## W1ngnu7 (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a pretty fully furnished shop already with the exception of a lathe so that will be the first thing I use this for. I know people have mixed opinions about an all in one tool but for the most part it will be a second tool for everything I've got, a dedicated dado tablesaw maybe?

Anyway, it works great and was well taken care of so for being 60 years old, it's a real champ, and I love the nostalgia of it, even if no one else I know understands.

I don't really have any woodturning questions yet. Just stoked to have this awesome machine and wanted to share with others that might appreciate it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!
My new-to-me second one is my dado machine, drill press, belt sander, disk sander and band saw power.
the original one has a Jointech router table built on it and is a real PITA to change over. So, it's pretty much just a ripper and cutoff saw. 
The great thing about the Shopsmith is the availability of parts for all of their machines. 
The shopsmith owners site has some excellent lathe accesories, too.
And, checkout the Shopsmith Forum. Great resource.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Great score. I use one of the 4 in my shop as a dedicated dado saw. It's an even older model 10er & I added an extra table assembly to the left of the headstock & mounted a router under it. (I am a certified SS nut, after all)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you really want nostalgia, you gotta go for the heavy cast iron 10E or 10ER. I have one in my fully equipped shop and it makes me smile every time I choose it over one of my newer, more expensive tools.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

One more thing…be sure to do a full lube service before using it. Check the manual or look to the web, probably youtube, for help.


----------



## DaveDelo (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently picked up a refurb 510 that I've outfitted to be my all in one sanding station. Here's a pick. L to R, 2" drum, 6" belt, 12" flat and 12" conical disk and then OSS. As soon as I can find the right deal I'll swap out the OSS for a 1" strip sander.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

My shopsmith is a 55 and it works great as a lathe.


----------

